# Looking for stickers as tags



## ehinchman (Sep 17, 2008)

I feel that what we want to do is simple and I've seen it done forever, but I keep searching Google and I can't seem to find what we are looking for...

Basically, we want to have stickers made that double as tags with a little hole punched in them to easily be able to attach them to our products with a tag gun.

I realize that we could just have stickers made and manually punch the hole, but wouldn't that get tiresome and possibly gum up the punch?

When I search, I keep finding places that can make stickers, and I keep finding people who can make tags, but no one seems to have the option of both in one. 

Maybe I'm using the wrong keywords in my search. Or, maybe this would simply be considered a custom job?

Anyway, I figured I would make a post here as this site is turning out to be a tremendous resource for us... I figured I would give back by supporting the members here...

If you can provide this service, I am very interested in checking out your prices


----------



## porkus (Dec 11, 2006)

just ask themFull Color Offset Printing, Apparel Printing & Embroidery, Sticker Printing, Wide Format Printing | Jakprints, Inc


----------



## ehinchman (Sep 17, 2008)

porkus said:


> just ask themFull Color Offset Printing, Apparel Printing & Embroidery, Sticker Printing, Wide Format Printing | Jakprints, Inc


Bookmarked, thanks...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, if you contact the places that make hangtags, it's likely that they will be able to do stickers as tags. They may not have it on their site, or they may not show up for those keywords, but they can most likely do the service.


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

I use JakPrints for lots of sticker and tag printing. They are very quick, reliable, and do a great job. They also have great customer service and will be easily able to do what you are looking for.


----------



## blingqueen (Jun 29, 2008)

you can also look at www.stickerrobot.com they also offer custom die-cut tags. i orders the custom diecut sticker/hangtag and they turned out really good.


----------

